# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Ich rufe in Erinnerung

## Reinardo

Hallo:-

"Ich rufe in Erinnerung: 99% aller Patienten in der geringen Risikogruppe (aPSA < 10, Gleason < 7) haben 5 Jahre nach Absetzen der DHB immer noch kein Rezidiv gesehen. Nach konservativen Kriterien bedeutet das "Heilung"."

zitiert aus einem Beitrag von Christian am 25.7.2003 im BPS-Forum.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Reinardo,

schön währe es!




> Ich rufe in Erinnerung: 99% aller Patienten in der geringen Risikogruppe (aPSA < 10, Gleason < 7) haben 5 Jahre nach Absetzen der DHB immer noch kein Rezidiv gesehen.


Ich schon, zum 3. Rezidiv!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo:-
> 
> "Ich rufe in Erinnerung: 99% aller Patienten in der geringen Risikogruppe (aPSA < 10, Gleason < 7) haben 5 Jahre nach Absetzen der DHB immer noch kein Rezidiv gesehen. Nach konservativen Kriterien bedeutet das "Heilung"."
> 
> zitiert aus einem Beitrag von Christian am 25.7.2003 im BPS-Forum.


*Bei "99%" werde ich generell stutzig.*

----------


## elmshorn

Hallo,
durch die bloße Erwähnung aus einem Beitrag von vor 4 Jahren
wird eine hochprozentige Wertung nicht besser, da 
1. inzwischen 4 Jahre vergangen sind, in denen sich viel getan hat und
2. immer noch eine beweiskräftige Studienaussage hierzu fehlt,
d.h. 99%-Wertung entspricht nicht unbedingt einer Glaubwürdigkeit,
schon garnicht für Neuerkrankte auf der Suche nach für sie anwendbaren
Therapie-Möglichkeiten. Ich meine, es wird langsam Zeit, die DHB nach L.
nach den gleichen Grundsätzen - LANGzeitstudien usw. zu hinterfragen, wie es bei allen anderen Therapieformen erwartet und verlangt wird.
Daran glauben mag ja OK sein, aber belegbares Wissen ist doch vorzuziehen. 
Gruß aus Ellerau  Ingo

----------


## RuStra

> Nach konservativen Kriterien bedeutet das "Heilung"."


In dem März-Vortrag von Leibowitz benennt er nochmal den Fall, wo auf Bitte von Leibowitz hin nach dem Tod eines PK-Patienten (Todesursache war was anderes) untersucht wurde, was an Krebs noch da ist, mit dem Ergebnis, dass nix mehr da ist.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Helmut,

was ist eine PEB in deinem Profil, ich nehme an OP. 
Vermutlich sind bei den 99 % nur HBler gemeint, wobei das Wunschdenken ist. Ich bin der Meinung, daß bei lokalen Therapien, alles anders ist. Ich würde bei einem PSA von 10 und einem GS 7 erst bei weiteren Untersuchungen eine OP machen lassen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## PEER1

Hallo Reinardo und alle anderen,

ich möchte die "Erinnerung" zum Anlass nehmen, auf die Fragebogen-Aktion der urologischen Universitätsklinik des Saarlandes in Homburg/Saar hinzuweisen, die zusammen mit dem BPS im Frühjahr 2007 durchgeführt wurde. Mit dieser Studie soll ausgewertet werden, ob und in welchem Umfang die Dreifache Hormonblockade als standardisierte Therapie hier im deutschsprachigen Raum den Patienten hilft. Ich habe bisher noch nicht gehört, ob die Fragebogen ausgewertet worden sind und die Aktion zu aussagefähigen Ergebnissen geführt hat. Kann jemand dazu etwas berichten? 
Ich bin sehr gespannt, was die Studie ergeben wird. Allerdings steht schon jetzt - unabhängig von den Aussagen der Studie - für mich persönlich fest, dass ich mich aus psychohygienischen Gründen gar nicht erst mit dem Stichwort "Heilung" beschäftigen werde. Die Fokussierung auf diesen Idealzustand würde mich zu sehr vom Hier und Jetzt ablenken, mich sehr mental binden und erscheint mir deshalb schon kontraproduktiv.

Gruß Peter

----------


## RuStra

> Daran glauben mag ja OK sein, aber belegbares Wissen ist doch vorzuziehen. 
> Gruß aus Ellerau  Ingo


Hallo Ingo,
es ist schade, dass sich in den letzten 2 oder 3 Jahren die Einordnung der Leibowitz'schen Beiträge in die Debatte der PK-Therapie leicht verschoben hat - hin in eine Gegenüberstellung von Verteidigern und Angreifern "der DHB" usw. 
Das geht an der Sache vorbei und wir waren da mal weiter. 

Nimm mal dieses 10 Jahre alte Zitat von Leibowitz (ich brauche nur zur 156-Seiten-Broschüre von Christian zu greifen):




> Kann Hormonblockade allein die Prostatadrüsen vollständig sterilisieren und alle Krebszellen abtöten? Ja! Ca 40% der Männer, die nach einer kombinierten Hormonblockade über 6 bis 8 Monate sich einer radikalen Prostatektomie unterzogen haben, hatten zum Zeitpunkt der Prostatektomie überhaupt keine Krebszellen mehr in ihrer Prostata. Kein Krebs! Nix! Null! Wir nennen das die pathologische Bestätigung einer vollständigen Remission - kein Vorkommen von Krebs in dem chirurgisch entfernten Gewebe.
> Rufen Sie sich in Erinnerung: nach nur 6 Monaten Behandlung war bei 40% der Männer kein Krebs mehr übrig geblieben. Hormonblockade bewirkt einen Prozess, den wir Apoptose nennen - Zelltod. Lassen Sie sich von keinem erzählen, daß Hormonblockade keine Prostatakrebszellen abtöten kann. Sie kann es und sie tut es.


Meinst Du, er hat das damals nur so erzählt, aus der Luft gegriffen, oder wird das nicht "belegbares Wissen" gewesen sein?

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Rudolf,

an sich geht es in diesem Thread um die 99-Prozent-Geschichte und nicht um Apoptose.

Aber um auf Deine Aussage einzugehen, zwei Fragen:

1. Hast Du eine Erklärung, warum bei nur 40% der Leibowitschen Männern "Kein Krebs! Nix! Null! ist? Warum nicht bei 100% kein Krebs nix null?

2. Kannst Du die Anzahl der Männer benennen, aus der Leibowitz seine 40 Prozent errechnet hat und kennst Du die Befunde dieser Männer vor HB? Waren bei diesen 4 von 10 Männern vielleicht fragwürdige Histologien? Prostatitis?

Dass die HB Apoptose bewirkt, steht außer Frage. Frage ist bei wem und bei wem nicht und in welchem Umfang. Siehe Deine eigene Geschichte oder die von HorstK oder die von Ludwig oder oder oder.

Außer Frage steht aber auch, daß vor ein paar Jahren einige Verfechter der DHB nach Leibowitz die Wirkung dieser Ersttherapie gerne nahe "Heilung" angesiedelt haben und als weitaus bessere Therapie ersatzweise OP oder Bestrahlung propagiert haben. Schließlich wurde das Thema "Heilung" / Leibowitz hier in diesem Forum schon ordentlich durchgehechelt, - nicht ohne Grund.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> an sich geht es in diesem Thread um die 99-Prozent-Geschichte und nicht um Apoptose.
> 
> Aber um auf Deine Aussage einzugehen, zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Hast Du eine Erklärung, warum bei nur 40% der Leibowitschen Männern "Kein Krebs! Nix! Null! ist? Warum nicht bei 100% kein Krebs nix null?


hallo Dieter,

das lässt sich alles rational diskutieren und der Erklärungen werden immer mehr.

99% nach 5 jahren kein rezidiv  -  die begründung ist eben, dass bei geringem Risiko die Apoptose-Rate durch HB ausreicht, weil es sich um Krebszellen handelt, die auf dem Wege der HB erwischt werden können.
die 5-jahres-diskussion ist vor allem interessant im vergleich USA-D: ein kollege erzählte, er hätte irgendwo gelesen (vielleicht ist das hier im Forum schon gepostet worden?), dass in den USA das 5-Jahres-Überleben bei PK über 95% ist, während es in D nur 77% ist? Mir kommt die Zahl etwas schräg vor, aber Unterschiede gibt es. So geht die Begründung in der neuen AUA-Leitlinie, warum als Primärbehandlung die HB aufgenommen wurde, in diegleiche Richtung: Weil einfach immer mehr Männer danach verlangen.

Reinardo hat mit diesem Thread "Ich rufe in Erinnerung" nur einen einzigen Gedanken von Christian hervorgeholt -aus der Zeit, als Christian noch, jedenfalls im Forum, einen anderen Kampf geführt hat-, aber es gibt eine Fülle von Ideen, Konzepten, Überlegungen aus der Leibowitz'schen Ecke, die "in Erinnerung" gerufen werden müssten.
Ich habe gestern Abend erneut den von Ralf übersetzten Testo-Artikel von 2002 durchgearbeitet und dabei die von Leibowitz angesprochenen Studien runtergeladen (und auf meine TET-Seite gestellt) - das ist eine Quelle des Bedenkenswerten.

Warum nicht 100%? Wieso stellst Du die Frage so, um 100 oder nicht, um ganz oder gar nicth gehts doch gar nicht?? Die Diskussion geht doch um das, was Leibowitz in dem 2002-Papier umreisst:




> In den *1940ern zeigte ein Gewinner des Nobelpreises in Medizin, dass das Entfernen der Hoden* metastatischen Prostatakrebs dazu brachte, in Remission zu gehen. Diese Pionierarbeit brachte ihm den Nobelpreis für Medizin ein und ist seitdem die Grundlage für das Behandeln von Prostatakrebs. *Urologen geben übereinstimmend an, dass Hormonblockade keinen Prostatakrebs heilt. (Ich stimme dem nicht unbedingt zu, aber ich stimme zu, dass Hormonblockade keinen metastatischen Prostatakrebs heilt).
> *


*
*
 Wenn mittlerweile aufgrund eines offensichtlichen Niveau-Abfalls die HB-DHB-ADT3-Wasbringtsie-Debatte so weit runtergekommen ist, dass Du solch eine Frage ernsthaft stellen kannst, dann hilft eben nichts als wieder von vorne anzufangen. Also lass uns das tun.  ** 





> 2. Kannst Du die Anzahl der Männer benennen, aus der Leibowitz seine 40 Prozent errechnet hat und kennst Du die Befunde dieser Männer vor HB? Waren bei diesen 4 von 10 Männern vielleicht fragwürdige Histologien? Prostatitis?


nein, ist in dem papier als quelle nicht angegeben. frag nach.




> Dass die HB Apoptose bewirkt, steht außer Frage.


wenn Du das nicht in Frage stellst, wieso kommst Du dann zu der o.a. Frage nach den 100%? Wenn die HB apoptotisch wirkt, dann besteht erstmal grundsätzlich die Möglichkeite,  dass sie bei gewissen, geeigneten Krebsen so ausreichend wirkt, dass es nach 5 Jahren kein Rezidiv gibt und dass bei evtl. OP bzw. evtl. Obduktion nix gefunden wird. Ist doch logisch, oder?




> Frage ist bei wem und bei wem nicht und in welchem Umfang. Siehe Deine eigene Geschichte oder die von HorstK oder die von Ludwig oder oder oder.


Du fängst aber wirklich vorne an, noch viel weiter vorne als ich es für sinnvoll halte, und ich bin schon bei Huggins 1941. Dass die Menschen und damit auch die Männer unterschiedlich, individuell sind, ist eine etwas ältere Weisheit. Mich darfst Du nun in diesem Diskussionskontext weiss Gott nicht als Beispiel für ne DHB-Diskussion nehmen u. HorstK offenbar auch nicht, wie das Ergebnis zeigte. Und Ludwig hat ja sehr stark in den Vordergrund gestellt, dass seine Bilanz von Beschäftigung/Nebenwirkungen und DHB-Gewinn nicht stimmte. So ist das eben: "Lokal u. lokal fortgeschritten" lautet die Definition.  

Aber was genau bei jedem einzelnen abgeht, wie das genaue Verhältnis zwischen inflammatorischen und transformatorischen chronischen Prozessen aussieht, das weiss keiner.
Eben deshalb, weil der Testosteron-Schleier immer noch relativ dicht-grau herumwabert, ist es dringend nötig, genauer hinzuschauen, was bei PK-Genese abläuft, was die Sex-Hormone damit zu  tun haben, warum eigentlich eine HB meist wirkt, warum nicht und was daraus zu schlussfolgern ist.




> Außer Frage steht aber auch, daß vor ein paar Jahren einige Verfechter der DHB nach Leibowitz die Wirkung dieser Ersttherapie gerne nahe "Heilung" angesiedelt haben und als weitaus bessere Therapie ersatzweise OP oder Bestrahlung propagiert haben. Schließlich wurde das Thema "Heilung" / Leibowitz hier in diesem Forum schon ordentlich durchgehechelt, - nicht ohne Grund.


Klar, Leibowitz legt ja auch mit seinen diesbezüglichen Vergleichen solch eine Betrachtungsweise, Gegenüberstellung nahe.
Bloss ist/war diese Debatte schräg. 

Ich muss los, bis später,
Rudolf

----------


## elmshorn

Hallo Rudolf,
wenn ich diese schönen Zahlen so lese, frage ich mich, wie die zustande kommen, sprich, welche Werte - PSA+Co - vor Therapieanfang dahinter stecken. Was mich aber hauptsächlich an der ganzen L-Story stört, ist der leider aus vielen Berichten im Forum herauszulesende Grundton der totalen Einseitigkeit, d. h. neben der DHB nach L. läßt man herzlich wenig 
Raum für andere Therapieformen. Mir fehlt in den Aussagen hierzu einfach 
die Ausgewogenheit. Die Stimmung, die z. T. erzeugt wird, hat manchmal den Touch, daß alles, was gegen DHB nach L. gesagt wird, grenze an Majestätsbeleidigung. Ich möchte ganz einfach, daß Neubetroffene eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit im Forum vorfinden, oder ist das zuviel erwartet?

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> wenn ich diese schönen Zahlen so lese, frage ich mich, wie die zustande kommen, sprich, welche Werte - PSA+Co - vor Therapieanfang dahinter stecken.


hallo Ingo,

darauf diegleiche Antwort wie ich Dieter schon gegeben habe: Frag nach! Dann weisst Du es!
Wenn man wirklich etwas wissen will, bekommt man auch eine Antwort. 

Wenn Dich die Frage der Quellen für die von Leibowitz angeführten Sachverhalte aber eigentlich nicht wirklich interessiert und Du nur mal so in Frage stellen möchtest, ist das auch ok, bloss kommen wir dann in einer Diskussion, die echt was herausfinden will, nicht weiter. Das würde dann in die Plauderecke gehören. 





> Was mich aber hauptsächlich an der ganzen L-Story stört, ist der leider aus vielen Berichten im Forum herauszulesende Grundton der totalen Einseitigkeit, d. h. neben der DHB nach L. läßt man herzlich wenig 
> Raum für andere Therapieformen. Mir fehlt in den Aussagen hierzu einfach 
> die Ausgewogenheit. Die Stimmung, die z. T. erzeugt wird, hat manchmal den Touch, daß alles, was gegen DHB nach L. gesagt wird, grenze an Majestätsbeleidigung.


Was soll ich damit anfangen?

"... leider aus vielen Berichten ..." - bitte, welche? und was genau? sind da Beiträge von mir dabei, dann bitte zeigs mir, ich antworte dann.

"Grundton der totalen Einseitigkeit" - also, nehmen wir doch mal den Diskussionsfaden, in dem wir uns hier gerade befinden: 
1.ist der von Reinardo nicht in der Plauderecke angesiedelt worden, also von ihm ernst gemeint gewesen; 
2.hat er in ins Teil-Forum Androgenentzugs-Therapien gestellt, da gehört er auch hin; 
3.ist in diesem Teil-Forum fehl am Platze, auch die anderen Therapie-Formen ins Zentrum zu stellen, OP u. Radiatio machen hier nur thematisch Sinn in Kombination mit HB bzw. im Vergleich mit HB. 
4.daraus folgt durch die Konzentration auf diese eine Therapie-Richtung eine gewisse "Einseitigkeit". Gehen wir so weit d'accord?

"Neben der DHB lässt man ... wenig Raum für andere Therapie-Formen".
Wieder: Von wem und von was redest Du? Bei mir selbst beobachtet: Ich bin aufgrund meiner ganzen PK-Geschichte natürlich völlig anders situiert als z.B. Du und wenn man mal anschaut, was ich auf den promann-Seiten so mittlerweile zusammengesammelt habe, dann ist es einfach, festzustellen, dass ich für die OP und für die Strahlentherpie nicht viel gemacht habe, lediglich bei WW habe ich mal ein bischen mehr gemacht, weil ich die Debatte, dass hier nun endlich die Beweisführung für die Wirksamkeit der OP gefunden sei, sehr interessant fand.

Aber "Ausgewogenheit", die Dir fehlt und die Du gern mehr hättest? 
Wieso soll das Konzept der Ausgewogenheit ausgerechnet bei einer Erkrankung, die für einen erheblichen Teil der in diesem Forum Mit-Lesenden und -Diskutierenden lebensbedrohend ist,  passend sein?  Ich finde, dass es völlig unpassend ist. Wir brauchen keine Ausgewogenheit wie auf dem Markt, bitteschön von jedem etwas und möglichst zu gleichen Teilen, sondern das Gegenteil: Unbedingte Wirksamkeits-Prüfung sämtlicher Therapie-Verfahren und Suche nach konsistenten Kriterien, die erlauben, das eine als gut und das andere als schlecht klassifizieren zu können. Der Wahrheit verpflichtet zu sein, ist alles andere als ausgewogen. 

"Die Stimmung ... gegen die DHB nach L. ... Majästätsbeleidigung" ?
Du wiederholst vergangene Argumentationen, die weder zu dem passen, was Reinardo als Christian-Zitat herausgefischt hat noch zu dem, was ich aus dem 2002er-Leibo-Papier zitiere.
Möchtest Du denn gegen die DHB was sagen? Dann mach es. Vermutlich bin ich dann sogar auf Deiner Seite! Ich könnte mir denken, Leibowitz auch. Nur  raus damit. Dass die DHB nur eine in den frühen 90ern gefundene Antwort ist auf das Problem gewesen ist, dass die Entwicklung hin zur Androgenresistenz unter HB offensichtlich war, beschreibt niemand offener als Leibowitz selbst. Aber ich will mich hier weiss Gott nicht in die Verteidiger-Position begeben, da steh ich nicht. 





> Ich möchte ganz einfach, daß Neubetroffene eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit im Forum vorfinden, oder ist das zuviel erwartet?


"Im Forum" gibts das doch, je nach Beitragsfülle und -qualität. 
Und für Neubetroffene ist das Forum eher erst eine zweite Adresse, wenn es um die Erarbeitung eines Überblicks geht - hier sind die vielfältigen Versuche, das ganz besonders grosse Chaos des Neubetroffenen behutsam und umfassend zugleich ordnen zu helfen, die eigentliche Adresse: Ralfs "Erste Ratschläge" sind hier mittlerweile ein Klassiker.

Also, lieber Ingo, 
ich hoffe, Du hast mich jetzt ein bischen konkreter verortet, sodass ich mich nicht mit einer relativ pauschalen "Gegen-Stimmung" auseinandersetzen muss, ok? Wenn Du als Operierter die Therapie-Methode der OP mehr propagieren möchtest, mach das doch, ich selbst kann Dir anbieten, irgendwelche interessanten Sachen auf der o.a. promann-Seite abzulegen - so wie Wolfhard aus Bielefeld auch seine Seiten pflegt, Ludwig Pabst in Bremen, Ralf seine KISP-Seiten und der BPS-Vorstand die BPS-Seiten usw., es gibt ja noch jede Menge anderer lokaler PK-Hompages. Nur im Forum, das geht wegen des Forums-Charakters nicht, wirst Du nie und nimmer eine "Ausgewogenheit" hinkriegen - selbst eine weitere Strukturierung mit weiteren Teil-Foren (OP-Teilforum, Strahlentherapie-Teilforum usw.) wird da nicht viel bringen. 

machs gut, 
gruss nach Elmshorn,
Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Pferdeflüsterer*

Mensch Rudolf, wie oft am Tage mußt Du eigentlich Deinen Akku aufladen.? Deine Fan-Gemeinde ist ja wohl gerade wegen Deiner Bereitschaft zur Ausgewogenheit so rasch gewachsen. Du weichst keinem Thema aus. Ich lese Deine manchmal frappierenden Argumente oft mit offenem Munde, wenn ich das mal so plastisch darstellen darf. Hier habe ich im Augenblick nichts hinzuzufügen, und ich möchte hierzu auch nicht das letzte Wort haben, obwohl michs im Finger juckt.

*"Es kann schon schwierig werden, wenn lauter ehrliche Leute ganz offen miteinander reden"* (Gerd Bucerius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Pferdeflüsterer*
> 
> Mensch Rudolf, wie oft am Tage mußt Du eigentlich Deinen Akku aufladen.? Deine Fan-Gemeinde ist ja wohl gerade wegen Deiner Bereitschaft zur Ausgewogenheit so rasch gewachsen. Du weichst keinem Thema aus. Ich lese Deine manchmal frappierenden Argumente oft mit offenem Munde, wenn ich das mal so plastisch darstellen darf. Hier habe ich im Augenblick nichts hinzuzufügen, und ich möchte hierzu auch nicht das letzte Wort haben, obwohl michs im Finger juckt.
> 
> *"Es kann schon schwierig werden, wenn lauter ehrliche Leute ganz offen miteinander reden"* (Gerd Bucerius)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi





> Als Pferdeflüsterer bezeichnet man Menschen, die besonders gut mit Pferden kommunizieren und umgehen können und dazu spezielle Methoden der Kommunikation verwenden. Dabei wird versucht, die "Pferdesprache" der Tiere, also insbesondere Gesten zu verstehen und diese dann auch gezielt selbst anzuwenden.


Lieber Hutschi,

auch wenn Du Dich in dem Glauben wähnst, einer der "Forumsweisen" zu sein: in die Pferdekategorie möchte ich mich bitte nicht einsortieren lassen.

Das ist wohl auch der Grund, weshalb ich auf zwei ganz ganz einfache Fragen bisher keine Antwort finde.

Gruß Dieter

Zitat aus dem früheren Berufsleben:

*Aus einem Ackergaul kann man kein Rennpferd machen*

----------


## Harro

*Falsche Schuhgröße*

Hallo, Ewigbesserwisser, immerhin hast Du es nun doch geschafft, mich mal wieder aus der Reserve zu locken. Aber um zum Pferdeflüsterer zu werden, mußt Du noch ein wenig wachsen, damit Du in die Fußstapfen hineinpaßt, die hierfür erforderlich sind.
Auch, wenn Du der Sprache der Symbolik nicht mächtig bist oder es nur aus bekannter Boshaftigkeit nicht bereit bist zu sein, hätte es Dir einfach gut zu Gesicht gestanden, einfach mal still zu halten. Wenn Dich aber meine lobenden Worte an Rudolf mit der bewußten Umschreibung gestört haben, dann erinnere Dich bitte, daß ich auch Dir gegenüber schon des Lobes voll war. 
Ganz besonders attraktiv finde ich auf jeden Fall, daß Du nun schon wieder glaubst zu wissen, für was ich mich eigentlich halte. Wir haben das schon mal festgehalten:" Du und ich sind für gar nichts zuständig", und ich fühle mich auch ohne den mir von Dir zugedachten Ehrentitel eines "Forumsweisen" schlicht + ganz bescheiden als Forumsbenutzer sauwohl, und zwar auch ohne den sprichwörtlichen Pferdeverstand.

*"Am Anfang war selbst Buddha ein gewöhnlicher Mensch"*
(Aus geflügelte Worte)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Hutschi,

ich glaube, Du brauchst eine deutlichere Sprache:

Ich möchte mich nicht von Dir hintenherum anmachen lassen, als sei ich ein krankes Pferd und bedürfe eines Pferdeflüsterers, um etwas zu kapieren. Normaler menschlicher Sprache bin ich mächtig, die Sprache der Symbolik magst Du bitte pflegen wie Du willst. Hier in diesem Thread befinde ich mich in einem Dialog mit Rudolf: Auch er wird sich nicht als Flüsterer verstehen, ebensowenig ich mich als Gaul.
Und bitte: Nicht Ewigbesserwisser und auch nicht Boshafter! Auch brauche ich nicht weiter zu wachsen, um Pferdeflüsterer zu werden, denn ich habe damit nichts am Hut. Mir reichen sowohl Größe als auch Schuhgröße, damit bin ich bestens ausstaffiert.

Kapiert? Danke.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Jawohl, Herr Hauptmann*

Hallo Dieter, Schärfe kam von Dir. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus. Du bist immer, und immer wieder der Miesmacher vom Dienst!!

Ich habe nicht *kapiert* aber ich *kapituliere* freiwillig, und das fällt mir leicht.

*"Wir sind nicht nur verantwortlich für das, was wir tun, sondern auch für das, was wir nicht tun"         * (Moliere)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Jawohl, Herr Hauptmann*
> 
> Hallo Dieter, Schärfe kam von Dir. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus. Du bist immer, und immer wieder der Miesmacher vom Dienst!!
> 
> Ich habe nicht *kapiert* aber ich *kapituliere* freiwillig, und das fällt mir leicht.
> 
> *"Wir sind nicht nur verantwortlich für das, was wir tun, sondern auch für das, was wir nicht tun"         * (Moliere)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


*Jetzt drehst Du wohl ganz ab? Piept es ein wenig in Deinem Wald?

*

----------


## Harro

*Husum, graue Stadt am Meer*

Deinem emsigen Sohn sind die Worte ausgegangen. Er wird jetzt ungezogen. Man sollte ihn zur Ordnung rufen, damit er Deinem guten Ruf nicht noch mehr Schaden zufügt. 

*"Erfolg besteht darin, dass man genau die Fähigkeiten hat, die im Moment gefragt sind"      * (Henry Ford)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,

Ich möchte zu Deinen Ausführungen zwei Fragen stellen bzw. Anmerkungen machen

1. Deine Aussage/Zitierung von Leibowitz ist, dass bei 40% der Patienten nach 6  8 Monaten Mehrfachhormonblockade nach der Prostatektomie keine Krebszellen mehr nachgewiesen werden konnten.
Dies wird von Leibowitz in seinen alten Vorträgen mit als Beweis des kurativen Erfolges (Platinstandard) genutzt.
Wir wissen, dass die bildgebenden Verfahren wie PET-Cholin-CT bei PSA < 2 unsicher werden und bei PSA deutlich unter 1 nichts mehr nachweisen können. Weiter wissen wir, dass die meisten Patienten mit DHB nach 6  8 Monaten unter die PSA-Nachweisgrenze fallen. Mich interessiert nun, ob es Biopsie-Untersuchungen an Patienten unter Mehrfachhormonblockade gibt, dass auch in diesem Zustand der PK weiterhin mit ähnlichen Gleason Score nachgewiesen werden kann.
Wenn meine Vermutung zutrifft, dass in diesen Fällen ähnlich wie bei den bildgebenden Verfahren auch durch Biopsie kein Nachweis möglich ist, dann hätte Leibowitz die falsche Schlussfolgerung gezogen. HorstK wurde schon erwähnt, und er hatte einen DHB-Bilderbuchverlauf, wobei bei ihm der PSA nach Beendigung der DHB genau so schnell wieder anstieg, wie er vorher heruntergegangen war. Ich kenne noch eine zweite Person mit gleichem Ergebnis unter/nach DHB, und er bezeichnet dies als Badewannenverlauf.
PSA-Unterdrückung über eine gewisse Zeit verbunden mit nicht mehr nachweisbarem PK wäre dann kein Nachweis eines kurativen Erfolges.

2. Es gibt die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen von Tribukait. Er zeigt auf, dass bei peridiploider Verteilung 14 Jahre Beobachtungszeit nicht ausreichen, um einen Vorteil der Hormonbehandlung gegenüber WW nachzuweisen. In einem zurückliegenden Thread haben LudwigS und ich gegenüber Reinardo die Ansicht vertreten, dass in diesen Fällen die DHB genau so eine Übertherapie wie die Prostatektomie ist. Weiter haben wir darauf hingewiesen, dass es nicht richtig ist, diese Fälle der DHB-Habenbilanz zu zuordnen.
Weiter hat Tribukait aufgezeigt, dass ab einer peritetraploiden Verteilung die Hormonbehandlung zu einer Lebensverkürzung führt.


Für mich waren diese beiden obigen Punkte entscheidend, die DHB nicht als ausreichend anzusehen, und ich habe mich bei laufender DHB entschieden, diese durch die Protonentherapie als hoffentlich erfolgreiche kurative Therapie zu ergänzen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> Ich möchte zu Deinen Ausführungen zwei Fragen stellen bzw. Anmerkungen machen




das hab ich nun davon, dass ich mich hier eingemischt habe - eigentlich ist die DHB nicht mein Thema (erst recht nicht das hinundhergehacke), erst recht nicht im Moment  - aber seis drum:


Hallo Knut,




> 1. Deine Aussage/Zitierung von Leibowitz ist, dass bei 40% der Patienten nach 6  8 Monaten Mehrfachhormonblockade nach der Prostatektomie keine Krebszellen mehr nachgewiesen werden konnten.
> Dies wird von Leibowitz in seinen alten Vorträgen mit als Beweis des kurativen Erfolges (Platinstandard) genutzt.


ich will das nicht klären, ist auch nicht kriegsentscheidend, aber ich habe nicht in erinnerung, dass leibowitz den kurativen erfolg der DHB zu "beweisen" versucht - er macht nur seinen Onko-Job auf eine weise, dass er versucht, möglichst alle Männer zu halten und sich dafür im laufe der jahre 4 instrumente hat einfallen lassen: DHB, TEC-Chemo, Anti-Angiog., TET - in dieser zeitlichen reihen folge. dann diskutiert er seine ergebnisse in der öffentlichkeit und stellt durchaus provozierende, aber logisch nachvollziehbare vergleiche an. 
mich interessiert NICHT, ob die DHB kurativ ist, hat mich nie interessiert. Mich hat damals die Debatte, ob HB oder DHB apoptotisch wirkt - dass das dann natürlich nur bei den androgenabhängigen krebszellen klappt, war und ist klar. nicht bei den nicht androgenabhängigen, von denen man nie weiss, ob sie da sind.
weiterhin ist selbst bei beseitigung aller krebszellen  -egal ob mit HB, DHB, OP, Strahlentherapie oder sonstwas-  das problem, nicht erklärt zu haben, woher sie kamen. also damit rechnen zu müssen, dass sie wiederkommen.




> Wir wissen, dass die bildgebenden Verfahren wie PET-Cholin-CT bei PSA < 2 unsicher werden und bei PSA deutlich unter 1 nichts mehr nachweisen können. Weiter wissen wir, dass die meisten Patienten mit DHB nach 6  8 Monaten unter die PSA-Nachweisgrenze fallen. Mich interessiert nun, ob es Biopsie-Untersuchungen an Patienten unter Mehrfachhormonblockade gibt, dass auch in diesem Zustand der PK weiterhin mit ähnlichen Gleason Score nachgewiesen werden kann.


weiss ich nicht




> Wenn meine Vermutung zutrifft, dass in diesen Fällen ähnlich wie bei den bildgebenden Verfahren auch durch Biopsie kein Nachweis möglich ist, dann hätte Leibowitz die falsche Schlussfolgerung gezogen.


hätte wäre  -  warum herumspekulieren, ich habe das heute schon 2x gesagt: fragt doch einfach mal DocL, worauf seine o.a. Aussage beruht - vielleicht bekommen wir dann die entsprechenden papier - aber ich werds nicht machen.




> HorstK wurde schon erwähnt, und er hatte einen DHB-Bilderbuchverlauf, wobei bei ihm der PSA nach Beendigung der DHB genau so schnell wieder anstieg, wie er vorher heruntergegangen war. Ich kenne noch eine zweite Person mit gleichem Ergebnis unter/nach DHB, und er bezeichnet dies als Badewannenverlauf.
> PSA-Unterdrückung über eine gewisse Zeit verbunden mit nicht mehr nachweisbarem PK wäre dann kein Nachweis eines kurativen Erfolges.


auch HorstK (hallo Horst!) werde ich jetzt nicht schon wieder in seinem PK-Verlauf aufgreifen, was soll die ganze Einzelfall-Debatte? Die macht nur Sinn als Gegenbeispiel für eine absolut heftige Hypothese: Wenn z.B. behauptet wird, dass eine HB niemals Apoptose oder sonstigen Krebszelltod auslösen kann, dann wäre der eine einzige Fall, den Leibowitz in seinem Vortrag erwähnt (der mit der Obduktion) die Falsifikation dieser Hypothese und man müsste sie fallen lassen. 
Es gibt von niemandem die Hypothese "DHB ist eine kurative Therapie, wenn die Voraussetzungen stimmen" - auch von DocL nicht. Wenn das so wäre, würde ein einziger Fall, bei dem die Voraussetzungen stimmten, aber die Heilung nicht erfolgte, diese Hypothese falsifiziert.





> 2. Es gibt die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen von Tribukait. Er zeigt auf, dass bei peridiploider Verteilung 14 Jahre Beobachtungszeit nicht ausreichen, um einen Vorteil der Hormonbehandlung gegenüber WW nachzuweisen. In einem zurückliegenden Thread haben LudwigS und ich gegenüber Reinardo die Ansicht vertreten, dass in diesen Fällen die DHB genau so eine Übertherapie wie die Prostatektomie ist. Weiter haben wir darauf hingewiesen, dass es nicht richtig ist, diese Fälle der DHB-Habenbilanz zu zuordnen.
> Weiter hat Tribukait aufgezeigt, dass ab einer peritetraploiden Verteilung die Hormonbehandlung zu einer Lebensverkürzung führt.


auch das, Knut, hab bitte Verständnis, kann und will ich heute abend nicht vertiefen. ich bin absolut NICHT dieser Meinungen, die Du da von Böcking u. Tribukeit anführst. mittlerweile habe ich auch die Lust an einer Klärung in diesem Streit verloren   -  zum einen, weil der Versuch dazu letztes jahr in die hose ging und zum anderen, weil der zug weitergezogen ist und wir mittlerweile woanders sind: das genetische dogma, das ja als prämisse jeglicher Böcking'schen Überlegung zugrunde liegt (in der duesberg'schen variante, krebs als chromosomale krankheit anzusesehen - auch darüber haben wir hier nie ne produktive debatte hingekriegt), ist perdu - nicht mehr zu halten. darüber zu reden ist viel ertragreicher als dieser quatsch, ob ich aus der  93er Tribukeit-Studie immer noch auf die Untauglichkeit einer HB schliessen kann und dann im gleichen atemzug strahlentherapie empfehle.




> Für mich waren diese beiden obigen Punkte entscheidend, die DHB nicht als ausreichend anzusehen, und ich habe mich bei laufender DHB entschieden, diese durch die Protonentherapie als hoffentlich erfolgreiche kurative Therapie zu ergänzen.


das ist schön für Dich und das ist Dein Weg. soweit sogut.
machs gut,
grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## ruggero1

> 2. Es gibt die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen von Tribukait. Er zeigt auf, dass bei peridiploider Verteilung 14 Jahre Beobachtungszeit nicht ausreichen, um einen Vorteil der Hormonbehandlung gegenüber WW nachzuweisen. In einem zurückliegenden Thread haben LudwigS und ich gegenüber Reinardo die Ansicht vertreten, dass in diesen Fällen die DHB genau so eine Übertherapie wie die Prostatektomie ist. Weiter haben wir darauf hingewiesen, dass es nicht richtig ist, diese Fälle der DHB-Habenbilanz zu zuordnen.
> Weiter hat Tribukait aufgezeigt, dass ab einer peritetraploiden Verteilung die Hormonbehandlung zu einer Lebensverkürzung führt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Lieber Knut!
Peridiploide Zellkerne haben zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz die Eigenschaft zur Progression - das sagt die GEK-Broschüre, die diesen Prozentsatz auf 5 % jährlich schätzt. Aus dem, was in der GEK-Broschüre steht, kann ich nun aber nicht entnehmen, ob Tribukait diese Tatsache bei seiner von dir angeführten Aussage, die Watchful Waiting und  Hormonblockade gegenüberstellt, berücksichtigt hat. 

Ich stehe im Moment nämlich genau vor diesem Problem: Meine vor rund 18 Monaten festgestellten peridiploiden Zellkerne führen trotzdem zu einem konstanten PSA-Anstieg mit einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von ungefähr einem Jahr. Ich kann mir den Anstieg von 5,4 über 8,75 nach 12,8 nur mit einer solchen Progression von Zellkernen erklären. Wenn das zutrifft, wäre Tribukaits Aussage zu hinterfragen.

Ich gehe diesen PSA-Anstieg übrigens zunächst mal mit einer sechswöchigen Flutamid-Einnahme (also einer einfachen Hormonblockade) an und hoffe auf einen PSA-Abfall. Dabei habe ich aber im Hinterkopf eine weitere Aussage Tribukaits, nämlich dass die Beseitigung von peridiploiden PCa-Zellen nur Platz schafft für die gefährlicheren Zellkerne. Andererseits ist die Flutamid-Behandlung von vornherein nicht als Dauerbehandlung, sondern als intermittierend angelegt, d.h. nach 6 Wochen wird überprüft, wie weit der PSA-Wert gefallen ist. Gegebenenfalls wird dann noch eine Dreimontasspritze LHRH hinzugefügt. Anschließend haben die Zellkerne dann wieder Zeit zur Regeneration - und hoffentlich sind sie danach wieder vorwiegend peridiploid. All dies ist keine kurative Maßnahme, sondern nur palliativ und von der Hoffnung getragen, dass ich noch ein paar Jährchen Zeit habe, bis ich zur Bestrahlung oder gar zur OP muss.
Ruggero

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Knut,




> Für mich waren diese beiden obigen Punkte entscheidend, die DHB nicht als ausreichend anzusehen, und ich habe mich bei laufender DHB entschieden, diese durch die Protonentherapie als hoffentlich erfolgreiche kurative Therapie zu ergänzen.


Zu wünschen wäre es Dir aber ganz auszuschließen ist es nicht, daß der PSA-Wert wider zu ungewünschten Höhen ansteigt, denn irgend wo in deinem Körper könnten sich doch noch PCa-Zellen befinden und nach Monaten oder Jahren sich erst wider bemerkbar machen!

Viel Glück für Dich
Helmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Ich beziehe mich besonders auf die Beiträge von Ruggero und Knut.
 Vor einigen Tagen hat mich Dr. Al-Abadi angerufen und mich gefragt, welche Therapie ich nun zu machen gedenke.
 Mein Krankheitsstand ähnelt dem von Ruggero, allerdings habe ich keine Referenzgutachten machen lassen, so dass ich mit Gleason 2+3 eine scheinbar günstigere Ausgangssituation habeals er. Eine vor 1 Monat von Professor Böcking gemachte DNA-Analyse aus dieser Erstbiopsie ergab den Befund: peridiploid, beginnend peritetraploid.
Dr. Al-Abadi - er ist jetzt pensioniert - hat sein ganzes Berufsleben der Cytopathologie des Prostatakrebses  gewidmet und ich nehme sein Urteil sehr ernst, werde dieses bei meinem nächsten Treffen mit dem Urologen besprechen.
Dr. Al-Abadi sagte mir - und das könnte auch für Ruggero und andere gleichartige Fälle zutreffen - dass es bei meiner DNA-Verteilung ausreicht, dem Krebs von Zeit zu Zeit mit Hormontherapie "eins auf den Kopf zu geben", also keine Maximalblockade, kein Erreichen des Nadir, keine Dauertherapie. Eine Zeitlang Tabletten oder einmal die Hormonspritze. Er habe Patienten, die dies länger als 9 Jahre so machen und, auch mit Hilfe von Viagra, ein ganz normales Leben führen.
Der Rat korrespondiert auch mit Beobachtungen, die ich anderweitig gemacht habe. So erzählte mir ein Urologe, dem gegenüber ich meine Furcht vor Hormonresistenz geäussert hatte, dass er Patienten habe, die sich schon 10 Jahre lang "die Spritze abholen". Einer meiner Nachbarn in Spanien hat ebenfalls nach vielen Jahren Hormonbehandlung keine Resistenz entwickelt.
Daraus würde ich schliessen, dass Betroffene mit peridiploider DNA-Verteilung gar keine Hormonresistenz entwickeln können, und dass es in diesen Fällen tatsächlich ausreicht, das Krebswachstum (nicht zu verwechseln mit Mutierung zu höherer Agressivität) intermittierend durch zeitlich begrenzten Hormonentzug zu bremsen und zurückzudrängen, insbesondere ihn in der Kapsel zu halten.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Keine Hormonresistenz bei peridiploider DNA-Verteilung*

Guten Morgen, lieber Reinardo, die DNA-zytometrische Untersuchung nach Zellvereinzelung hat für mich auch ein peridiploides Muster ergeben. Wenn zutreffen würde, das PCa-Betroffene mit dieser DNA-Verteilung überhaupt kein hormonrefraktäres PCa entwickeln können, hätte ich nach dieser möglichen Erkenntnis mir doch noch die Bestrahlung ersparen können. Ich werde wohl doch nie erfahren, an was ich eines Tages sterben werde. Vielleicht bleibt mir ja auch das bisherige Glück mit dem alles in allem noch günstigen Verlauf erhalten. Da ich ohnehin beschlossen habe, nie wieder meine Testosteronproduktion abzuwürgen und allenfalls noch mal Casodex und Proscar einzusetzen, wenns denn wirklich noch mal wieder ein Rezidiv gibt, bleiben mir dann auch die bekannten Nebenwirkungen einer DHB erspart. Mit dem jetzigen fast gleichbleibendem Testosteronspiegel zwischen 5 + 6 kann ich ganz gut leben.

*"Es gibt Tage, an denen fällt uns das Glück nicht einfach zu, sondern wir müssen es dem Trübsinn regelrecht entringen. Aber genau das lohnt sich!*

*"Es stimmt, ich habe verfluchte Lust, glücklich zu sein, und ich bin bereit,Tag für Tag um mein Portiönchen Glück mit dumpfem Eigensinn zu feilschen"*
(Rosa Luxemburg)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo, Ewigbesserwisser, immerhin hast Du es nun doch geschafft, mich mal wieder aus der Reserve zu locken...


Mensch Hutschi, lernst Du es denn nie??

Herzliche Grüße 

Schorschel

----------


## ruggero1

> ...Mein Krankheitsstand ähnelt dem von Ruggero, allerdings habe ich keine Referenzgutachten machen lassen, so dass ich mit Gleason 2+3 eine scheinbar günstigere Ausgangssituation habe als er. ...
> Dr. Al-Abadi sagte mir - und das könnte auch für Ruggero und andere gleichartige Fälle zutreffen - dass es bei meiner DNA-Verteilung ausreicht, dem Krebs von Zeit zu Zeit mit Hormontherapie "eins auf den Kopf zu geben", also keine Maximalblockade, kein Erreichen des Nadir, keine Dauertherapie. Eine Zeit lang Tabletten oder einmal die Hormonspritze. Er habe Patienten, die dies länger als 9 Jahre so machen ...
> Gruss, Reinardo


Hallo Reinardo,
auf die Idee, dass der PSA-Anstieg bei mir "lediglich" durch Krebswachstum verursacht worden sein könnte und nicht  durch die Progression in eine höhere Aggressivität (wie die GEK-Broschüre ausführt, wird diese auf ca. 5 % der Tumorzellen pro Jahr geschätzt), bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Eigentlich ist das aber doch logisch, wobei ich mir allerdings auch einen, wenn auch geringen, Einfluss durch die mögliche Progression vorstellen kann. Ich werde in 6 Wochen mehr wissen, wenn ich meine Flutamid-Hormonblockade  hinter mir habe. Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Urologen nehme ich nur zwei Tabletten täglich  und vertrage es bisher gut; dazu kommen die üblichen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. 
Ich hatte übrigens das etwas schlechtere Zweitgutachten zu meinem Gleason Score dem Labor vorgelegt, das das Erstgutachten erstellt hatte. Dieses gab eine erneute, aber unveränderte Bewertung ab, wobei sich beide Zustandsbeschreibungen mehr oder minder gleich waren.  Dies als Hinweis auf die hier im Forum schon wiederholt erfolgte Einschätzung, dass der GS doch sehr häufig durch die persönliche Einstellung des Untersuchenden beeinflusst wird. Als Optimist nehme ich natürlich das bessere Ergebnis :-))
Schöne Grüße von
ruggero

----------


## HorstK

Zitat Knut:
HorstK wurde schon erwähnt, und er hatte einen DHB-Bilderbuchverlauf, wobei bei ihm der PSA nach Beendigung der DHB genau so schnell wieder anstieg, wie er vorher heruntergegangen war. Ich kenne noch eine zweite Person mit gleichem Ergebnis unter/nach DHB, und er bezeichnet dies als Badewannenverlauf.
PSA-Unterdrückung über eine gewisse Zeit verbunden mit nicht mehr nachweisbarem PK wäre dann kein Nachweis eines kurativen Erfolges. 



Zitat Rudolf:
...auch HorstK (*hallo Horst!*) werde ich jetzt nicht schon wieder in seinem PK-Verlauf aufgreifen, was soll die ganze Einzelfall-Debatte?...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Rudolf,

fast hätte ich Dein hallo an mich in Deinen ausführlichen und umfangreichen Beiträgen übersehen.

Woher nimmst Du nur die Kraft und Ausdauer um das alles zu leisten?
Dafür bewundere ich Dich oft. Aber ich denke dabei auch manchmal an Wil de Jongh.

Ja, wir sind mit unseren Genen/Zellen immer Einzelfälle, Du und ich und all die vielen anderen. Das wird auch immer so bleiben, trotz der vielen Thesen, Verkündungen und Therapien!
Der eine entscheidet sich so und der andere so. Beim einen wirkt die Therapie beim anderen mehr oder weniger gar nicht.

Aber wem sage ich das alles :-)

Alles Gute 
Horst

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Ruggero,

Ich bin Dir noch eine Antwort schuldig. Ich war auf Reisen und die letzten Tage hauptberuflich Opa, so dass ich erst heute meinen Verpflichtungen nachkommen kann. Ich habe mir Dein Profil angesehen und festgestellt, dass Du im März dieses Jahres eine FNAB gemacht hast mit negativem Resultat, und dies bei einem PSA von 12. Das hat mich erstaunt und zugleich nachdenklich gemacht, da von den Befürwortern der FNAB als Vorteil gegenüber der Biopsie auch die höhere Treffsicherheit angeführt wird.

Was könnte die Ursache sein?

Ich möchte da an meine eigenen Erfahrungen anknüpfen. Ich hatte einen ähnlichen rasanten PSA-Anstieg wie Du, und zwei durchgeführte Stanzbiopsien im Abstand von 10 Monaten brachten jeweils negative Resultate. Erst mit einem PET-Cholin-CT kam ich mit der dritten Biopsie zur PK-Diagnose, da man nun wusste, welche Bereiche der Prostata zu biopsieren waren. Das Resultat war Gleason 7 aber weniger als 5 % der Prostata betroffen. Dies war dann auch nachträglich die Erklärung, warum die beiden ersten Biopsien negativ verlaufen sind.

Was möchte ich nun damit sagen?

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass auch bei Dir der PSA-Anstieg mehr von der Aggressivität des Tumors als vom nur räumlichen Tumorwachstum herrührt, d.h. die eigentliche Ausdehnung des Tumors immer noch relativ gering ist. Dies auch als Erklärung für die negative FNAB. Bei einem PSA von 12 wäre mir nun einmal 6 Wochen Hormonbehandlung mit Flutamid zu wenig und mir ist auch nicht klar, welche Erkenntnisse daraus gewonnen werden sollen.
Meine Vorgehensweise wäre wie folgt:

1. Ein PET-Cholin-CT in Ulm, um über Größe und Lage meines PKs Bescheid zu wissen.

2. Eine Biopsie bei einem Urologen, der auch die PET-Cholin-Auswertung versteht und mit Rektal-Sonografie die kritischen Bereiche biopsieren kann. Im Zweifelsfall dies gleich in Ulm machen lassen, da die ihr Handwerk verstehen. Die Stanzbiopsie hat gegenüber der FNAB den Vorteil, da sie aufgrund der PET-Cholin-Ergebnisse gezielt erfolgt und somit auch Aufschluss gibt/geben kann, ob ein Kapseldurchbruch wahrscheinlich ist. Von der Biopsie dann noch eine DNA machen lassen.

3. Nach Vorliegen aller Untersuchungsergebnisse dann die Therapieentscheidung treffen. Diese kann gemäß meiner Auffassung bei Dir nicht WW sein, da der PSA-Anstieg zu rasant ist und sich Dein PK von Deinen vielen anderen weichen Maßnahmen nicht beeindrucken lässt.

Herzliche Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## RuStra

> Aber ich denke dabei auch manchmal an Wil de Jongh.


so gehts mir auch.

Hallo Horst,
danke für deine Antwort - eben heute Mittag habe ich wieder mal einen Beitrag von Wil in die Hand genommen, und zwar vom 31.1.2003 über Proscar, weil ich wieder bei der Frage der 5AR-Hemmer bin ... und was da so passiert.




> Ja, wir sind mit unseren Genen/Zellen immer Einzelfälle, Du und ich und all die vielen anderen. Das wird auch immer so bleiben, trotz der vielen Thesen, Verkündungen und Therapien!
> Der eine entscheidet sich so und der andere so. Beim einen wirkt die Therapie beim anderen mehr oder weniger gar nicht.
> 
> Aber wem sage ich das alles :-)
> 
> Alles Gute 
> Horst


gestern erst habe ich entdeckt, dass man eine Pk-Risikoanalyse machen lassen kann, um z.b. die indivduellen genetischen Formen für die 5-alpha-Reduktase und den androgenrezeptor im rahmen des genetischen polymorphismus bestimmen zu lassen.
wer keinen 5ar-produktions-befehl in petto hat, bekommt dafür wenigstens keinen PK ... jedenfalls bei mäusen ist das, und bei bestimmten männer-gruppen.


alles Gute Dir auch!!
Rudolf

----------


## ruggero1

Lieber Knut,
zunächst einmal vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Kommentar zu meinen Angaben. 
Von allgemeinem Interesse dürfte auf jeden Fall dein Hinweis sein, dass vor einer Feinnadelbiopsie möglichst ein PET-Cholin-CT gemacht  werden sollte, um die Lage des Karzinoms genauer zu bestimmen. Dann kann die Biopsie exakter gesetzt werden und erwischt hoffentlich das Karzinom. Ich ärgere mich also etwas, dass ich das nicht vor meiner FNaB gemacht habe und kann nur allgemein empfehlen, dies zu tun.
Der Unterschied in den Sepsis-Raten zwischen einer Feinnadelbiopsie und einer Stanzbiopsie ist übrigens schon erheblich: bei letzterer beträgt sie angeblich fast 20 %, d.h. jede 5. Stanzbiospie führt zu Problemen; bei der Feinnadelbiopsie nur knapp 1 %, d.h. jede 100. Insofern werde ich jetzt erst mal etwas warten - hat ja keinen Sinn, bei meiner peridiploiden Zellkernverteilung vorzeitig an einer Sepsis zu verbleichen :-))  Ich verlasse mich jetzt einfach auf Tribukait und Co.
Weiterhin hätte ich gern die Grafik meiner DNA-Zytometrie hier eingestellt, um ein Beispiel für eine fast komplett peridioplide Zelkernverteilung zu zeigen, aber leider gelingt es mir nicht, sie (die Grafik) hierher zu kopieren. Vielleicht kann mir ein Administrator einen Tipp geben, wie ich das machen kann.

Noch etwas, was eher speziell für mich wichtig ist und nicht unbedingt als Beispiel für andere gelten kann:
Meinen PSA-Anstieg sehe ich nicht so dramatisch wie von dir angenommen: Am 28.6.2005 hatte ich einen cPSA-Wert von 6,3 und zwei Jahre später, im August 2007, 12,8 - also eine Verdoppelungszeit von zwei Jahren, wobei ich allerdings zwischendurch für 8 Wochen  (vom Februar bis April 2006) zweimal täglich Flutamit nahm, was dann auch zu einem erheblichen Abfall des PSA-Wertes führte. Aber das steht alles in meinem Profil, wo ich dann auch angeben werde, ob es auch diesmal so gut wirkt. Ausdrücklich betone ich noch einmal, dass ich Flutamit erneut nur für 8 Wochen nehmen werde. Danach sehe ich weiter...
Ruggero

----------


## Anonymous1

> Noch etwas, was eher speziell für mich wichtig ist und nicht unbedingt als Beispiel für andere gelten kann:
> Meinen PSA-Anstieg sehe ich nicht so dramatisch wie von dir angenommen: Am 28.6.2005 hatte ich einen cPSA-Wert von 6,3 und zwei Jahre später, im August 2007, 12,8 - also eine Verdoppelungszeit von zwei Jahren, wobei ich allerdings zwischendurch für 8 Wochen (vom Februar bis April 2006) zweimal täglich Flutamit nahm, was dann auch zu einem erheblichen Abfall des PSA-Wertes führte.


Hallo Ruggero,

solche Betrachtungen sind auch für andere wichtig, weil sie nämlich einen gefährlichen Trugschluss beinhalten:

 Leider wird viel zu oft die Einschätzung der Verdopplungszeit losgelöst von den eigentlichen Werten betrieben, was fatal sein kann.

Nettes Beispiel, aber anschaulich: Wenn man die Drehzahl eines Motors von 3000 auf 6000 pro Min. verdoppelt dann ist das etwas ganz anderes als z.B. von 4000 auf 8000 oder gar von 5000 auf 10000.

Bei PSA-Werten gibt es auch kritische Bereiche, in welche man besser nicht kommen sollte. Ein kritischer Bereich ist über 10!  Hier geht es dann meistens los mit Samenblaseninfiltration, Einwachsungen in die Nerven, Mikrometastasierung über Lymph- oder Blutbahn. Die Verdopplung auf über 10 würde ich deshalb an Deiner Stelle ernster nehmen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Holla, lieber Ruggero,




> Meinen PSA-Anstieg sehe ich nicht so dramatisch wie von dir angenommen: Am 28.6.2005 hatte ich einen cPSA-Wert von 6,3 und zwei Jahre später, im August 2007, 12,8 - also eine Verdoppelungszeit von zwei Jahren,


Wir beide sind ein Jahrgang aber vor neun Jahren wahr ich 56 und hatte unter 10 ng/ml PSA-Wert und einen pT3b GS 3+4 nach Prof. Helpapp 4+3!

Also, ich meine, Du gehst sehr sorglos mit deiner Gesundheit um und da gebe ich Dieter recht mit seiner Meinung:




> Bei PSA-Werten gibt es auch kritische Bereiche, in welche man besser nicht kommen sollte. Ein kritischer Bereich ist über 10! Hier geht es dann meistens los mit Samenblaseninfiltration, Einwachsungen in die Nerven, Mikrometastasierung über Lymph- oder Blutbahn. Die Verdopplung auf über 10 würde ich deshalb an Deiner Stelle ernster nehmen.


Es kann ja sein, daß Du einen besonderen fügsamen PCa hast und den wünsche ich doch Allen nicht nur Dir
Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ruggero,

Ich habe Deine Mail mit Anlage erhalten und antworte aber öffentlich, weil ich auch der Meinung bin, dass unser Dialog von allgemeinem Interesse ist. Deine Verteilung ist wirklich eine astreine Peridiploide Verteilung, und zwar die beste, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Trotzdem möchte folgende Punkte zu bedenken geben:

1. Ich schließe mich voll Dieter an und betrachte auch PSA-Werte über 10 als wirklich kritisch natürlich auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Lebensalters. Mit einem Alter von 64/65 Jahren und einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit von einem Jahr und jetzt Ausgangspunkt PSA=12 ist WW gemäß meiner Meinung hoch riskant.
Ich bin kein ängstlicher Typ und bekomme nicht so schnell das Nervflattern. Nach meiner zweiten negativen Biopsie mit Sepsisbeigabe ist mein PSA auf über 13 angestiegen. Ich bin dann erst einmal fünf Wochen auf Südamerikareise gegangen und danach psychisch und physisch ausgeruht das Problem neu angegangen und so zum PET-Cholin-CT gekommen. Dies habe ich dann am 26.4.06 in Ulm durchgeführt und neben der PK-Bestätigung als Beigabe gleich noch ein Non-Hodghin-Lymphom mit untergeschoben bekommen, das sich aber nach dem jetzigen Stand als eine gutartige Lymphveränderung darstellt.
Nach diesem PET-Ergebnis bin ich wieder einige Wochen auf Reisen und im Juni direkt nach Ankunft ins Krankenhaus in Ulm gegangen, da ich zu keiner anderen Meinung über die geplante Vorgehensweise gekommen bin. Es wurde mir axillär ein Lymphknoten entnommen und eine PET-Cholin geführte Prostatabiopsie durchgeführt (siehe http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=716 ).
Ich schreibe dies nur, um Dir zu zeigen, dass meine Hinweise nicht aus einer Übervorsichtigkeit kommen. Gemäß meiner Auffassung besteht bei Dir Handlungsbedarf.

2. In meiner vorherigen Stellungnahme hatte ich schon angemerkt, dass Dein PK sich von der Fülle Deiner anderen Maßnahmen, dargelegt in Deinem Profil, überhaupt nicht beeindrucken lässt. Verbunden mit dem doch rasanten PSA-Anstieg ist dies für mich ein wichtiges Indiz, dass Deine Diagnose voraussichtlich  nicht stimmt, zu positiv ist. Diese PSA-Veränderung- siehe z.B. Schorschel und Wolfgang a. Berlin- entspricht nicht einer Peridiploiden Verteilung.

3. Mein Vorschlag ist deshalb sofort ein PET-Cholin-CT machen zu lassen, und wenn dies die Information bringt, dass der PK voraussichtlich noch in der Kapsel ist, dann eine gezielte Stanzbiopsie durchführen zu lassen. Letztere hat den Vorteil gegenüber der FNAB, dass eine weitere Information/Absicherung gewonnen wird bezüglich der Situation Kapseldurchbruch.
Von dem Biopsiematerial auch die DNA bestimmen lassen. 
Danach dann in Ruhe überlegen, was zu tun ist.

Ich möchte Dir, lieber Ruggero, wirklich keine Angst machen, aber in Deiner Situation würde ich die Diagnoseseite unbedingt forcieren.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ruggero.

Wir sind uns einig darüber, dass ein PET-Cholin-CT möglichst der Biopsie, auf jeden Fall aber einer Rebiopsie vorangehen sollte. Dass erhöhte ganz zweifellos die Treffsicherheit und gäbe auch Aufschluss über den bisherigen Progress der Erkrankung. 
Dies ist also einer jener Punkte, die eine agressivere Patientenvertretung gegenüber der Ärzteschaft und den Kassen durchsetzen sollte. Wenn ich mir die allabendliche Reklame, z.B. für Actimel, ansehen (muss), dann frage ich mich, warum mit den vielen der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft zur Verfügung stehenden und von dieser Gesellschaft zur Verfügung gestellten Geldern nicht auch einmal Reklame für eine bessere,  auch Kassenpatienten zur Verfügung stehende Krebsdiagnostik gemacht werden kann.

Ich bin mit Knut und Dieter auch gleicher Meinung, dass ein PSA-Wert, der die Marke 10 überschreitet, zu Besorgnis Anlass gibt.
 Wie ich in meinen Beiträgen "Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie (1) bis (3)" beschrieben hatte, war dies für mich auch der Anlass, Bestandsaufname zu machen, herauszufinden versuchen, wie es 6 Jahre nach Erstdiagnose und nach einer DHB mit der Malignität meines Krebses jetzt steht, und ob ich weiter so  oder etwas mehr machen muss als nur abzuwarten und zu kontrollieren. 
Nach Zyntigramm mit negativem Befund habe ich dann eine Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie im Labor von Dr.Al-Abadi machen lassen und das Material sowohl von Dr.Al-Abadi als auch von Professor Böcking analysieren und kommentieren lassen. Beide Analysen brachten den gleichen Befund, allerdings in unterschiedlicher Darstellung. Es ist also wichtig, Rebiopsien zum Zwecke der Vergleichbarkeit von  Ergebnissen vom gleichen Labor auswerten zu lassen, damit die Histogramme vergleichbar sind.
Um die Analyse zu vervollständigen, habe ich auch das Präparat aus meiner  Stanzbiopsie aus dem Jahre 2001 cytometrisch auswerten lassen.
Das Ergebnis, und ich hätte das ohne das Diagnoseinstrument der FNAB nicht geschafft, ist in meinem Fall leider eine Verschlechterung der Malignität, welche Handlungsbedarf begründet. Aus dem PSA-Wert alleine, der ja nur ein grober Organmarker ist, hinter dem sich alles Mögliche verbergen kann, hätte ich das nicht herauslesen können, zumal meine PSA-Werte im Verlaufe des letzten halben Jahres sogar leicht gefallen waren.  Hierüber werde ich aber noch an anderer Stelle berichten.

In Deinem Fall, lieber Ruggero, sehe ich allerdings, was therapeutische Massnahmen anbelangt, die Dinge nicht so ernsthaft gefährlich wie Knut und Dieter.

Die Treffsicherheit der FNAB gegenüber der Stanzbiopsie ist nicht grösser sondern geringer, gegenteilig als Knut vermutet. Böcking gibt sie in seinem Buch "Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen" mit 86% an gegenüber 89,3% bei der Stanzbiopsie. Das Problem ist hier halt auch, den Krebs zu finden. Wenn das mit Ultraschall nicht geht, hoffe ich, das ein PET-Cholin-CT das notfalls möglich machen würde.
Der grosse Vorteil der FNAB ist die viel geringere Komplikationsrate (0,9%) gegenüber 19,8% bei der Stanzbiopsie und dadurch die Möglichkeit wiederholter Biopsien zum Zwecke der Malignitätskontrolle. Die FNAB selbst ist sehr schonend und nicht  schmerzhafter  als eine Blutabname zur PSA-Kontrolle.

Es gibt bei Dir Ähnlichkeiten mit meinem PSA-Verlauf. Bei Dir wurde erstmals Ende 2003 ein erhöhter Wert gemessen (5,3). Bei mir wurde schon Ende 2001 erstmals ein erhöhter Wert gemessen (8,9). 
Dein letzter Wert ist 12,87. Mein Wert war zuletzt 6,09, aber unter Proscar.
Dein Gleason wurde mit 3+3 angegeben, mein Gleason mit 2+3, vermutlich aber auch höher, weil ich kein Zweitgutachten habe machen lassen.
Aber nun kommt es: Deine DNA-Analyse ergab noch im April 2006 einen peridiploiden Befund mit guter Prognose, während meine DNA-Analyse einen peritetraploiden Befund mit beginnender x-ploider Verteilung und keine gute Prognose ergab. Und das, obgleich ich eine komplette DHB mit anschliessender Proscar Erhaltungstherapie gemacht habe und Du einige Monate lang nur ein bisschen Flutamid genommen hattest. Diese Entwicklung gibt doch zu denken, und man könnte meinen, dass man bei peridiploider DNA-Verteilung besser fährt, wenn man gar nichts tut.

Man muss auch unterscheiden zwischen dem reinen Wachstum des Krebses und einer Zunahme der Entdifferenzierung.
So gab mir Dr.Al-Abadi den Rat, nur von Zeit zu Zeit durch einen kurzzeitigen Hormonentzugsschub das Wachstum zu kontrollieren, aber keine Maximalblockade oder kontinuierliche Blockade zu machen, da ich dadurch nur eine noch weitergehende Entdifferenzierung induzieren würde.
Das ziehe ich nun auch ernsthaft in Erwägung, und nach diesen Gedankengängen wäre Dein bisheriges und beabsichtigtes weiteres Vorgehen richtig. 
Ob es wirklich richtig ist, wird sich wohl erst später herausstellen. Wir haben uns ja schon oft im Leben geirrt.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## ruggero1

> Ich bin mit Knut und Dieter auch gleicher Meinung, dass ein PSA-Wert, der die Marke 10 überschreitet, zu Besorgnis Anlass gibt.


...und mein Urologe sagt das auch. Ich überdenke bereits meine Position.  Nach meiner Erfahrung vor 18 Monaten wird meine 6-8wöchige Flutamid-Einnahme zwar höchstwahrscheinlich  zu einem PSA-Abfall führen, trotzdem werde ich unmittelbar anschließend auf jeden Fall die Diagnostik (PET-Cholin-CT etc.) in Angriff nehmen - und hoffe dabei auf Tribukaits Richtigkeit :-))
Ruggero

----------


## ruggero1

> ....man könnte meinen, dass man bei peridiploider DNA-Verteilung besser fährt....
> Man muss auch unterscheiden zwischen dem reinen Wachstum des Krebses und einer Zunahme der Entdifferenzierung.
> So gab mir Dr.Al-Abadi den Rat, nur von Zeit zu Zeit durch einen kurzzeitigen Hormonentzugsschub das Wachstum zu kontrollieren, aber keine Maximalblockade oder kontinuierliche Blockade zu machen, da ich dadurch nur eine noch weitergehende Entdifferenzierung induzieren würde.
> Das ziehe ich nun auch ernsthaft in Erwägung, und nach diesen Gedankengängen wäre Dein bisheriges und beabsichtigtes weiteres Vorgehen richtig. 
> Ob es wirklich richtig ist, wird sich wohl erst später herausstellen. Wir haben uns ja schon oft im Leben geirrt.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Nein, Reinardo, wir haben uns offensichtlich nicht geirrt und Dr. Al-Abadi hatte Recht. Ich habe am 23.8.2007 (PSA 12,87) mit der Einnahme von je einer Flutamid-Tablette morgens und abends begonnen (Empfehlung meines Urologen mit der Option der zusätzlichean Gabe einer LHRH- Dreimonatsspritze) und diese Einnahme in den letzten Wochen jeweils durch eine Tablette Vitamin E 600 i.E. ergänzt. Nebenwirkungen bei der Verabreichung hatte ich natürlich, aber sie hielten sich in Grenzen.
Am 22.10. betrug mein PSA-Wert 4,27. Das genügt mir; ich habe Flutamid jetzt wieder abgesetzt und werde hören, was mein Urologe dazu sagt. Eigentlich beabsichtige ich aber, den Wiederanstieg meiner PSA-Werte abzuwarten und zu gegebener Zeit eine PET Cholin CT (zur genauen Lagebestimmung meines PCa) mit anschließender neuer DNA-Zytometrie machen zu lassen. Nach dem jetzigen Ergebnis bin ich aber geneigt, Tribukaits Thesen hinsichtlich einer positiven Bewertung meiner peridiploiden DNA-Verteilung zu akzeptieren - und doch verspüre ich eine kleine Restunsicherheit, aber so sind wir wohl alle, glaube ich :-))
Ruggero

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ruggero,
Danke fuer Deinen Lagebericht. 
Eine Rest-Unsicherheit bleibt immer, auch bei mir. Ich glaube aber, dass wir nach bestmoeglicher Kenntnis der Dinge das Richtige tun. Eine weitere Bestaetigung fand ich letztlich im Artikel von Dr.Isolde Riede ueber die Biochemie des Prostatakrebses. 
Unsere Massnahmen laufen darauf hinaus, das Wachstum des Krebses sowie eine weitergehende Entdifferenzierung zu verlangsamen bzw. zu stoppen. Etwas anderes machen diejenigen mit Krebs groesserer Malignitaet ja auch nicht.
Ich bin zu der Ueberzeugung gelangt, dass die agressiveren Anteile im Krebs langsamer wachsen, solange sie sich im Zellverbund mir peridiploiden Zellen befinden. Eliminiert man letztere durch eine maximale Hormonblockade, behaelt man einen gefaehrlicheren Krebs zurueck, der schneller waechst und Metastasen bildet.
Die Cytopathologen haben das erkannt und warnen deshalb vor dem unbedenklichen Einsatz der Hormonblockade in jeder Krankheitssituation, wie das z.Zt. noch gemacht wird. Ich werde deshalb auf keinen Fall einen zweiten Zyklus der DHB machen.
Seit einem Jahr halte ich den PSA-Wert mit Granatapfel-Elixier konstant (um 6.0), vermutlich infolge des darin enthaltenen pflanzlichen Oestrogen (= welches uebrigens eine breitere Wirkung hat als Androgen-Entzug). Frank hat die Bezugsquelle von Curcumin mitgeteilt. Dann gibt es noch Celebrex und evtl. Thalidomid aus aus der Medikamentenliste von Leibowitz. Auch eine ADT1 wuerde ich noch versuchen.
Im Maerz ist bei Dr.Bliemeister eine Kontroll-FNAB vorgesehen und eine neue DNA-Auswertung von Professor Boecking, um zu sehen, ob eine weitere Entdifferenzierung erfolgt ist.
Es freut mich, dass wir auch ausserhalb des Forums mittels Email-Nachrichten in Kontakt bleiben.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## ganther

Hallo Reinardo, liebe Mitstreiter,

durch Eure Betrachtungen zur DHB und durch die Beiträge im Forum fühle ich mich aufgefordert meine Einstellung hierzu neu zu überdenken!

Seit dem 16.10.06 befinde ich mich in der DHB mit 10,8 mg Zoladex, 3x50mg Casodex und 2x0,5mg Avodart. Die 14-monatige Therapie würde am 12.11.07 enden.

Da aber der PSA-Tiefststand erst ab etwa Juni´07 mit < 0,1ng/ml eintrat, habe ich die Absicht, die DHB um 3 Monate zu verlängern.

Nun muß ich mit meinem Gleason4+5, auch durch Prof. Bonkhoff bestätigt, besonders behutsam sein, um die hormonresistenten Tumorzellen nicht gänzlich "frei zu legen"!

Die Ausführungen v. Prof. Böcking in der GEK-Schrift können mich auch nicht erheitern!

Nach radikaler OP 2000 und IRMT Anfang 2006 hat die DHB meinen PSA-Wert doch auf 0,07ng/ml drücken können. Für eine begleitende Chemo, z.B. mit Ketokonazol, habe ich mich noch nicht durchringen können.

Meine Laborwerte befinden sich im Normbereich, bzw. einige leicht im Grenzbereich.

Soll ich nun mit diesen Vordaten eine DHB-Verlängerung wagen?

Für hilfreiche Tipps wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar!

Gruß, ganther

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ganther. Du hast Dich bereits gut informiert und wirst die Schlussfolgerungen  - leider - selbst ziehen muessen. Ich habe mich in meinem, allerdings leichteren Fall entschieden, auf gar keinen Fall eine weitere maximale Hormonblockade zu machen, egal, was die den offiziellen Behandlungsrichtlinien verschriebenen Aerzte dazu sagen.
In Deinem Fall kannst Du aufgrund der Ausgangsbedingungen  n i c h t  damit rechnen, dass sich ein von Leibowitz in Aussicht gestelltes stabiles PSA-Plateau einstellt. Die Folgen der Hormontherapie nehmen ihren Lauf, auch wenn sie "DHB" heissen. 
Der Rat von Leibowitz geht dahin, eine Therapie zu einem Zeitpunkt abzubrechen, wenn sie noch wirkt. Nach moeglichst langer Pause wieder aufgenommen, wird sie wieder wirksamer sein. Im Hinblick auf Deine Gleason-Werte musst Du allerdings mit Anteilen hormonresistenter Krebszellen rechnen. Damit ohne Chemotherapie umzugehen, ist in Deutschland ein Problem. 
Wie wuerde ich mich verhalten, wenn ich in Deiner Lage waere? Ich wuerde die DHB nicht verlaengern, alle Moeglichkeiten antiangiogener Mittel versuchen, meine Ernaehrung ueberpruefen, den PSA-Wert monatlich kontrollieren, ggfls. bildgebende Moeglichkeiten nutzen, um evtl. Metastasen zu finden. 
Danach weitersehen. 
Ich hoffe aber, Du bekommst noch weitere Hinweise.

Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*DHB - Verlängerung*

Hallo, Ganther,



> Da aber der PSA-Tiefststand erst ab etwa Juni´07 mit < 0,1ng/ml eintrat, habe ich die Absicht, die DHB um 3 Monate zu verlängern.


weil ich vor Beginn der eigentlichen DHB schon mal nur mit 150 mg Casodex täglich 3 Monate lang herumexperimentiert hatte, um dann eine Pause von etwa 3 Monaten einzulegen, riet mir Christian damals auf Grund einer Empfehlung von Dr. L. die DHB um 3 Monate zu verlängern. Im Endergebnis hat das nichts gebracht, denn das PSA ist relativ schnell auf den angestrebten Wert heruntergegangen. Lediglich das Wiederansteigen des Testosteronwertes hatte sich durch diese Verlängerung verzögert. Ich würde nach meinem heutigen Kenntnisstand Dir von einer Verlängerung abraten. Es verbleibt Dir ja bei regelmäßiger PSA-Kontrolle immer noch die Möglichkeit, z. B. mit nur Casodex 50 mg täglich und Avodart neu zu starten, wenn es wieder erforderlich sein sollte. Auch das hat bei mir allerdings noch mit Proscar anstatt Avodart zu einem raschen PSA-Abfall geführt, bevor ich mit IMRT begonnen habe, und zwar innerhalb von knapp 8 Wochen von 8.86 ng/ml auf 0.86 ng/ml. Und mit der Einnahme von Chemo würde ich mir auch noch Zeit lassen. Lieber Ganther, geh ganz entspannt an die Sache heran. Ein hoher Testosteronspiegel - siehe auch PKH Ludwig - kann nicht schaden, und der ist mit Avodart gut zu stabilisieren.
Hier noch ein Beitrag von Christian von Ende 2006:http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9&postcount=10


*"Im Entzweien ob den Methoden riskieren wir, nicht zu erkennen, dass wir nach dem selben Ziel streben"*
(mikinosuke kawaishi 7. dan)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

